# NHL begins



## metsfan4life (Jan 17, 2013)

So who's excited for Hockey to finally get going?

Itll be my 2nd season actually following it...college roommates got me in on it and now Im hooked. 

What you guys see for the 1st day's match ups? Help a brother win some dough


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 17, 2013)

Love me some bruins.   But they lost to there ahl team the other day.  They need some ice time


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2013)

new jersey


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 17, 2013)

hawks all day


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 18, 2013)

haha I see some homer action x3! ok then... Caps all the way. FYI... I hate all boston teams with a passions. just saying

too bad we cant do a NHL thing like the NFL pick em. could easily get something. Id love to do a baseball one...I could easily figure out a decent way to make it fair


----------



## j2048b (Jan 18, 2013)

Co avalanche fan here, alot of young a d good talent on the team but young!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 18, 2013)

Pens fan here.  Sid the kid baby!! Gotta love hockey for the simple fact that its a sport that mid sized white boys can still play. Lol.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 18, 2013)

So who you guys got winning the games tomorrow....

Pens (-120) over Flyers
Jets (-130) over Senators
Kings (-125) over Blackhawks 
Bruins (-125) over Rangers
Canadiens over Leafs.... Line isnt up on my place
Devils (-125) over Islanders
Lightning (PK) over Caps (my team)
Panthers (+115) over Canes
Wings (+115) over Blues...this one confuses me
Predators (-185)  over Jackets
Wild (-145)  over Avalanche 
Nucks (-185)  over Ducks
Yotes (+110) over Stars

Really wish we could get a tourney started on the site. Anyone be up for getting one going? If there are enough people who want to. Thinking take the 5 closest lines and you pick 2/day and tally up at end of season. Id be more than happy to list the lines each night


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 18, 2013)

metsfan4life said:


> So who you guys got winning the games tomorrow....
> 
> Pens (-120) over Flyers
> Jets (-130) over Senators
> ...



we'll see.  we had a nfl pick em that went well.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 19, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> we'll see.  we had a nfl pick em that went well.



Yeah I saw that so thought maybe something along those lines might work well for the NHL since there are games just about everyday rather than the games only being on sun/mon.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 19, 2013)

Black and gold back in the fold..go bruins, you know it human!!!!


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 19, 2013)

Bruins fans not allowed to post about NHL...just saying =; only teams I can not stand (besides Yankees) are boston teams


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 19, 2013)

Pens and Philly Tom and pens rangers Sunday.  Some good fucking hockey fellas!!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 19, 2013)

metsfan4life said:


> bruins fans not allowed to post about nhl...just saying =; only teams i can not stand (besides yankees) are boston teams



go bruins!!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 19, 2013)

Yaya if you have nothing nice to say don't say nada at all. Lmao


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2013)

NJ=winners


----------



## Yaya (Jan 19, 2013)

imagine all these championships in just 10 years..

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-HwKhs-xTI...DE/qxSvFZuX3Z4/s1600/mag_10032011_289x350.jpg


----------



## Yaya (Jan 19, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Yaya if you have nothing nice to say don't say nada at all. Lmao





if that was the case i would only have like 3 posts


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 19, 2013)

damn this thing getting raided by Bruins fans.  Pens and Philly tomorrow...easily a brutal match up. Both teams seems to go nuts with goals during this series


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 19, 2013)

Yaya said:


> imagine all these championships in just 10 years..
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-HwKhs-xTI...DE/qxSvFZuX3Z4/s1600/mag_10032011_289x350.jpg



and it looks like Pats may get yet another. Ex was a huge bruins fan...hence 1 reason I despise them. Least Caps knocked em out last year


----------



## Yaya (Jan 19, 2013)

im a huuuugggeee  patriots fan..

bruins next

then celtics/red sox


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 28, 2013)

Sidney's looking fuckin nasty this year... too bad he'll have a career ending concussion next time he gets hit hard. I can't believe they signed him to a 10 year 100 million plus contract, they'll live to regret that. At least they have Malkin, who's probably the best player in the NHL, and should be around for a while.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah we have too much talent


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 28, 2013)

hawks bitches.  thats all.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 29, 2013)

yea my Caps are looking great...ok scratch that. look like total shit

Curiosity... hell look at A-Rod.... pretty much sitting his ass on the bench next season and getting paid out the ass. Still owe his 100million whether he plays or not. what it must be like to sit and get paid

Yaya...fuck yo bruins. kicking ass but i still hate em


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 29, 2013)

Fuck baseball.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 29, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Fuck baseball.




woah woah! Baseball is amazing...period. I live for the Opening Day...greatest day of the year

Mets to win world series. Long as it aint them damn fucking yankees


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 29, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Fuck baseball.



im with herm.... football & hockey.  if no one gets smashed or punched in the face il pass.


----------



## g0re (Jan 29, 2013)

metsfan4life said:


> Mets to win world series.



Good luck with that one


----------



## getgains (Jan 31, 2013)

im a leafs fan and they suck ass and always will


----------



## trim (Mar 3, 2013)

hawks are straight up raping this year


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 3, 2013)

Popeye said:


>



That might be the best thing I have ever seen.  Go Wings.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 14, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> That might be the best thing I have ever seen.  Go Wings.



they are in trouble now....playing shy town.


----------



## Dtownry (May 15, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> they are in trouble now....playing shy town.



Yea hawks are good that is for sure.  Hopefully it will be a hell of a series.  The wings/ducks series was awesome.

Go Wings!


----------



## PFM (May 15, 2013)

I am so sick of hearing the teenie bopper fags at the gym talk basketball I could knock someone out. 

Go NHL


----------



## LeanHerm (May 15, 2013)

Yeah the pens seem to be getting there shit together.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2013)

the new jersey devils=champs


----------



## schultz1 (May 15, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> the new jersey devils=champs



Never heard of them?


----------



## gymrat827 (May 15, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> the new jersey devils=champs



their time is done.  sorry bro.  

now that the ducks are out its going to come down to the races.  shy town and pitt should be playing for it but you never know whose going to get a hot goalie and streak right to the finish.


----------



## Assassin32 (May 18, 2013)

Oh man did the Wings look good today. I thought they were in trouble after game 1 but they sure bounced back nicely. I hope the Sharks can pull one out tonight. They got shafted at the end of game 2. I freakin hate the Kings. The NHL playoffs are so damn good.


----------



## Yaya (May 22, 2013)

Bruins lead series 3-0 hopefully these fucks end the rangers tomorrow


----------



## LeanHerm (May 22, 2013)

Yeah pens blew game three with 28 seconds left on a power play. Wtf is that shit?  Game four tonight.


----------



## schultz1 (May 22, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Yeah pens blew game three with 28 seconds left on a power play. Wtf is that shit?  Game four tonight.



Im pulling for ottowa in this one. I like that kid conacher they picked up from my bolts. Still a huge geno, sid and letang fan


----------



## Dtownry (May 24, 2013)

two words:  Go WINGS.

Boys are pulling it together.


----------



## Assassin32 (May 24, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> two words:  Go WINGS.
> 
> Boys are pulling it together.



Plus, Jimmy Howard is standing on his head right now! A hot goalie can win a series. The Wings are playing well in front of him too.


----------



## Assassin32 (May 30, 2013)

Hawks-Wings game 7 starts in less than an hour. It doesn't get any better than this for puck fans. Second night in a row with game 7 hockey.


----------



## Dtownry (May 30, 2013)

Hell of a game.  Props to Chicago.  Wings: great season boys, hell of a run.  Not bad for a bunch of sixth rounders.  We'll get em next year.


----------



## TheExperiment (May 30, 2013)

News: Tortorella gone as NY Rangers coach.



This is actually a shocker to me. I love Torotella's rough style but it seems players these days don't like it. I at least thought he was getting another year or two.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 30, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Hell of a game.  Props to Chicago.  Wings: great season boys, hell of a run.  Not bad for a bunch of sixth rounders.  We'll get em next year.



we had to beat them twice cuz the dis allowed goal.  no biggie, but dam they are a great team.  they were playing the right wing lock on pently kills and we fucking could not beat it.


----------

